# New Chris Christensen Comb



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

has anyone tried their new comb? Just looking for feed back before I spend the $40.00. *#011 Butter*comb *6" STAGGERED TOOTH BUTTERCOMB* [attachment=37764:staggeredcomb.gif]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I received a flyer from CC advertising this comb. It says it saves the coat but I am just not sure. The amount of teeth are the same regardless if they are staggered or not. I don't think I will be buying it right away.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't understand how it would knock out knots. :huh: If you try it, let me know


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It seems like it would just be more like a hard tooth brush. I don't understand the concept.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I would definitely want to hear some reviews before spending $40 on a single comb. My other buttercombs seem to work just fine.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I haven't tried this specific comb before, but I have used one a long time ago on a dog when I was a bather at a grooming salon. It didn't seem to get little tangles out as well as the regular comb, at least not for me. Quite often I use just the very first tooth on my comb to help separate the knots, etc, and I can't see myself using this one to replace it.*


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

i was looking at it also and the design seems to be very similar to the new westie comb with staggered teeth. My friend have 1 and indeed its better for dematting. Nevertheless, it can still pull coat for that design. I don't noe will this be better or not.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I got the flyer too and was wondering how it would work, better or not. Hope that if someone gets this comb they will post about it.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I attended a show today and picked up this comb to check it out. I didn't buy it because I thought the wide part at the top made the comb excessively heavy and unbalanced. 

I'm also interested in knowing how it would work on a malt's coat - it could work wonders(?). Anyone tried it yet?







Joy


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:new_shocked: :blink: :smstarz: :new_shocked: That comb better be made out of gold to be 40 bucks


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd be willing to spend the $$$ if I knew there was something "special" about this comb. I have three combs now and use them all for different areas. If anyone has purchased it, I sure hope they write a reveiw for those of us that have a lot of hair to comb/brush.


----------

